# What game are you currently playing?



## Martin2W (Feb 18, 2017)

Im playing WD2. Great game, runs well.


----------



## mylittlepkle (Feb 18, 2017)

Overwatch and Xcom 2 both take up way too much time in my life right now.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

As of currently, I switch between Space Engineers, Distance, Sins of a Solar Empire, and Star Wars Battlefront 2.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> As of currently, I switch between Space Engineers, Distance, Sins of a Solar Empire, and Star Wars Battlefront 2.


Nice. Do you have SOASE: Rebellion? That expansion's AWESOME.

OT: Crossout and a bit of Stellaris.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nice. Do you have SOASE: Rebellion? That expansion's AWESOME.


All dlc for it as well. Lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> All dlc for it as well. Lol


Oh yes. I have a lot of fun in the map creator. Create some really wacky maps for fighting those Vicious+ AI's.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh yes. I have a lot of fun in the map creator. Create some really wacky maps for fighting those Vicious+ AI's.


The in game creator or galaxy forge?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> The in game creator or galaxy forge?


Galaxy Forge. Ingame creator won't allow you to customize phase lanes, planet locations, etc.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Galaxy Forge. Ingame creator won't allow you to customize phase lanes, planet locations, etc.


This is true. You could also give yourself an advantage by precolonizing planets and giving yourself extra resources and structures.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> This is true. You could also give yourself an advantage by precolonizing planets and giving yourself extra resources and structures.


Yup. The AI "cheats" by getting more resources each tick. At higher diffs their research is faster, and they can do research even without having the tech buildings for it. 

It's fun having one capital ship and barely any frigates and the AI comes with a level 1 Capital ship and a swarm of crappy and useless frigates. I always level my capital ships to level 3 before I go about conquering planets. Gives more room for exp, damage and makes the capital a hell'uva fighting vessel at early stages.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Yup. The AI "cheats" by getting more resources each tick. At higher diffs their research is faster, and they can do research even without having the tech buildings for it.
> 
> It's fun having one capital ship and barely any frigates and the AI comes with a level 1 Capital ship and a swarm of crappy and useless frigates. I always level my capital ships to level 3 before I go about conquering planets. Gives more room for exp, damage and makes the capital a hell'uva fighting vessel at early stages.


For hella sure. Last time I went against a vicious AI, I never encountered them. I was destroyed by extremely large, endless waves of pirates before I could build up a remotely decent defense grid


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> For hella sure. Last time I went against a vicious AI, I never encountered them. I was destroyed by extremely large, endless waves of pirates before I could build up a remotely decent defense grid


A good idea is to focus on capital ships. Get them to a high level, and you should focus on capital ships with AoE/area damage, like for example the Marza Dreadnought if you're playing TEC. Or you can go full drone whore and do Advent Carriers. And shield bonuses in the defensive tree for your Beam Arrays and Drone Bays. Nothing but Carriers and drones. Just swarm the enemy with nothing but fighters and bombers. Starbases and fleets melt before you manage to utter the words "Wow, that was fast".


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> A good idea is to focus on capital ships. Get them to a high level, and you should focus on capital ships with AoE/area damage, like for example the Marza Dreadnought if you're playing TEC. Or you can go full drone whore and do Advent Carriers. And shield bonuses in the defensive tree for your Beam Arrays and Drone Bays. Nothing but Carriers and drones. Just swarm the enemy with nothing but fighters and bombers. Starbases and fleets melt before you manage to utter the words "Wow, that was fast".


I was getting ready to boot rebellion to attempt again. Lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> I was getting ready to boot rebellion to attempt again. Lol


I personally prefer TEC. The Ragnarov Titan have the highest DPM in the game.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I personally prefer TEC. The Ragnarov Titan have the highest DPM in the game.


That's my usual choice. But I still switch between all factions to make sure I can at least survive with them.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Rystren said:


> That's my usual choice. But I still switch between all factions to make sure I can at least survive with them.


I can easily handle all factions vs Vicious AI's. But TEC is by far my favorite due to early trade techs.


----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I can easily handle all factions vs Vicious AI's. But TEC is by far my favorite due to early trade techs.


I'm gonna try Advent first then go to TEC if that fails


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 19, 2017)

Still working on FFXV. And Beholder.


----------



## real time strategist (Feb 20, 2017)

I am currently trying to beat system shock 2, then after that I am going to get ss1 and beat that. I am also playing some nethack as well.


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 21, 2017)

I started replaying through the Bioshock series. I've already beat 1, 2, Infinite, and Burial at Sea Part 1. Currently on Part 2. Playing through Burial at Sea though a second made me really appreciate it more though because originally I thought it sucked.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Feb 22, 2017)

Currently i play through Final Doom with Project Brutality mod


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm switching it up a little. But right now I often play Skyrim SE and Burnout Paradise. I also play a bit of Dragon Age Origins every now and then. It'll be different in a few weeks.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 22, 2017)

Try resident evil 7


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 22, 2017)

xaliceonfire said:


> Still working on FFXV. And Beholder.


God I want to play FFXV


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 22, 2017)

Need for Speed: Most Wanted
Got back into it and it's literally the best game EA made.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 22, 2017)

Need for speed mw ahh goood game completeted it 3 times good childhood


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I also play a bit of Dragon Age Origins every now and then.



I love Origins! I have a huge crush on Alistair :3



Martin2W said:


> God I want to play FFXV



I'll get to it eventually, but I haven't been very interested in any FF games lately. XIII-2 and LR kind of ruined it for me. Plus I don't have a PS4 lol

Right now though, I've been playing a bit of Golden Sun.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

I MUST PLAY THE FF15 ALSO.
And Most Wanted is hands down my favorite NFS game ever.


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 22, 2017)

Luigi's Mansion. Been ages since I wanted complete that game.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 22, 2017)

Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel

It's alright, but not as good as 2.


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Need for speed mw ahh goood game completeted it 3 times good childhood


I completed it way beyond what I can count, I just wish there was a difficulty option..


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> God I want to play FFXV


I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 23, 2017)

Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess HD
I've been trying to 100% this game and have yet to find the very last heart container...


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 23, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess HD
> I've been trying to 100% this game and have yet to find the very last heart container...


*flail*


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess HD
> I've been trying to 100% this game and have yet to find the very last heart container...


Now that's a challenge.

Use Google DuckDuckGo and do a bit of searching? People often post where they find shit.


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Now that's a challenge.
> 
> Use Google DuckDuckGo and do a bit of searching? People often post where they find shit.


I had to do that at the beginning of the game... I never thought I had to fish twice in a row so the cat returned to its house ALONE. And I thought it had to follow me or I had to grab it... Ugh.

At least I had no problem progressing the rest of the game.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 23, 2017)

Uncharted 4 today. I'm almost finished. Me thinks.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 23, 2017)

I _think _I just found the last one... I'll have to see when I get home...
#18 piece
www.zeldadungeon.net: Twilight Princess: Pieces of Heart


----------



## Alex K (Feb 23, 2017)

children don't have time for video games nowadays


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Alex K said:


> children don't have time for video games nowadays


I think they find time


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

I've been playing Crysis btw.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Halo franchise. Live by it. Die by it. Lone Wolf by design.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I think they find time



Then howcome they don't wanna play Atari with there grandpa ? : (


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Then howcome they don't wanna play Atari with there grandpa ? : (


Maybe they just don't appreciate the old stuff??? You know, the classics?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Wolf by design.


Someone called me again?
Im playing Not a Hero atm... but today i'll switch to RE 1 and finally try to figure out what this jewels brings and how the fuck i come out this madhouse ._.
IM kinda excited though .w.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> Someone called me again?
> Im playing Not a Hero atm... but today i'll switch to RE 1 and finally try to figure out what this jewels brings and how the fuck i come out this madhouse ._.
> IM kinda excited though .w.


That was a reference to the last mission of Halo: Reach... it's called "Lone Wolf"


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That was a reference to the last mission of Halo: Reach... it's called "Lone Wolf"


OK, there my friend can help ye more... he is/was a Halo freak^^


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Im playing WD2. Great game, runs well.


How it is?
Played the first part and was somewhat amazed, but the way of coding wasnt that fine... the "engineering" looked some rushed due to all the mistakes...


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crysis makes my laptop really hot


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Crysis makes my laptop really hot


Crysis makes everything hot so it's nothing to worry about


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Crysis makes everything hot so it's nothing to worry about


Pff, I haven't even tried Crysis 2 yet.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> How it is?
> Played the first part and was somewhat amazed, but the way of coding wasnt that fine... the "engineering" looked some rushed due to all the mistakes...


Ehhh ok?


----------



## Xing Tian (Feb 24, 2017)

for honor ftw


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

I've been playing the Enderal mod for Skyrim. It's so strange yet familiar


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Crysis makes my laptop really hot


First crysis is the best. Still hard to run.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> First crysis is the best. Still hard to run.


It runs really smoothly on the highest settings on my laptop (yay!)
It just gets really hot.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> It runs really smoothly on the highest settings on my laptop (yay!)
> It just gets really hot.


Better than my POS computer. Lags out on Minecraft. MINECRAFT! If it fails the test run, how can I run anything cool on it?


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Crysis makes my laptop really hot


It doesn't run full-time 60 fps on highest (so far) end pc....and honestly i prefer Far Cry


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Better than my POS computer. Lags out on Minecraft. MINECRAFT! If it fails the test run, how can I run anything cool on it?


Todays Minecraft versions can be pretty CPU intensive or so I'm told


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Todays Minecraft versions can be pretty CPU intensive or so I'm told


Oh... no wonder it lags... what's a good game to test my compooter with?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> It doesn't run full-time 60 fps on highest (so far) end pc....and honestly i prefer Far Cry


I have Far Cry 3 & 4 for the PS3 and PS4. I like those games a lot too. And I don't think the original Crysis (a 2007 game) has too much trouble doing 60 FPS on a high end PC. It runs at a stable 35-40 FPS on my laptop with A GTX960M and with no lag spikes when you blow up a building or something.


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Oh... no wonder it lags... what's a good game to test my compooter with?


What are your pc's specs?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Too good, okay, not good enough
(1 TB, 8 GB, IDK my processor but it _sucks_)


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Too good, okay, not good enough
> (1 TB, 8 GB, IDK my processor but it _sucks_)


If you don't know it you can look it up under your system info. What's your graphics card?


----------



## Karatine (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Too good, okay, not good enough
> (1 TB, 8 GB, IDK my processor but it _sucks_)


If you have 8 GB of RAM then you could probably set Minecraft to use one or two more GBs. That may help.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Better than my POS computer. Lags out on Minecraft. MINECRAFT! If it fails the test run, how can I run anything cool on it?



To be fair my PC lags out on Minecraft too

but that's only when I do extreme shaders on ultra settings maxed out at far+ render distance. My CPU is garbage :c


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't play minecraft. *braces for impact*


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I have Far Cry 3 & 4 for the PS3 and PS4. I like those games a lot too. And I don't think the original Crysis (a 2007 game) has too much trouble doing 60 FPS on a high end PC. It runs at a stable 35-40 FPS on my laptop with A GTX960M and with no lag spikes when you blow up a building or something.
> 
> With this Far Cry i meant 1st one(also 1st Crytek game) and about Crysis optimalization.....watch Gggmanlives review of 1st Crysis


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

It took some effort to get it in 1920x1080 resolution, but I really haven't experienced any issues so far (1 hr in the game). And Crysis looks waaaay better than the first Far Cry.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Feb 24, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> It took some effort to get it in 1920x1080 resolution, but I really haven't experienced any issues so far (1 hr in the game). And Crysis looks waaaay better than the first Far Cry.



I know its looks better than Far Cry....that's bloody obvious 
I just prefer far cry gameplay wise.....at least 1st part of it


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 24, 2017)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> I know its looks better than Far Cry....that's bloody obvious
> I just prefer far cry gameplay wise.....at least 1st part of it


For me it's not an either/or. Why can't it be an and?
I like both


----------



## Royn (Feb 24, 2017)

Vega Conflict, and War Robots.  Simultaneously.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Maybe they just don't appreciate the old stuff??? You know, the classics?



Yeah I getcha its all bout the real people they put in the video games nowadays


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 24, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Yeah I getcha its all bout the real people they put in the video games nowadays


In all honesty, the only reason I never play Atari content with anyone is because nobody asks or shows interest...


----------



## MrFranco (Feb 24, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> In all honesty, the only reason I never play Atari content with anyone is because nobody asks or shows interest...


Meep.

Well, for that I have my brother in law... I think it was his first console after all... But I dunno, 8-bit games in general rarely attract me.

As for the thread question: Two days ago I finished Luigi's Mansion... So now it's Super Smash Bros for Wii U, occasionally.


----------



## Khazius (Feb 24, 2017)

Rainbow 6: Siege


----------



## Alex K (Feb 25, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> In all honesty, the only reason I never play Atari content with anyone is because nobody asks or shows interest...



Thats cause now its all bout them actors in videa games n performance versus fake cubed people


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm playing through Final Fantasy IV and Chrono Trigger right now.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 25, 2017)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> It doesn't run full-time 60 fps on highest (so far) end pc....and honestly i prefer Far Cry


I was a bit confused from the sandbox-like settings of far cry xD but its a cool idea though, eeveen if im anyways a horrible map editor xD


Martin2W said:


> Ehhh ok?


this means a yes? ^^


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 26, 2017)

Right now playing farcry primal runs very well suprisingly 50-60 fps Ultra shadowa high hd textures


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Too good, okay, not good enough
> (1 TB, 8 GB, IDK my processor but it _sucks_)


So you probably have  a Pentium II processor?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

LupusFamilia said:


> So you probably have  a Pentium II processor?


If that. I think I have an i386...


Alex K said:


> Thats cause now its all bout them actors in videa games n performance versus fake cubed people


Or they just don't know how to play the older stuff, or they don't remember that it exists...


WolfyJake said:


> If you don't know it you can look it up under your system info. What's your graphics card?


If my computer was willing to accept the key command that originally worked on it to reveal it's info, then I would tell you. Unfortunately, it seems to have it's secrets. Maybe it's been a closet furry longer than I've been aware of my furriness?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> If that. I think I have an i386...
> 
> Or they just don't know how to play the older stuff, or they don't remember that it exists...
> 
> If my computer was willing to accept the key command that originally worked on it to reveal it's info, then I would tell you. Unfortunately, it seems to have it's secrets. Maybe it's been a closet furry longer than I've been aware of my furriness?


What even is your os?


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 26, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> If that. I think I have an i386...
> 
> Or they just don't know how to play the older stuff, or they don't remember that it exists...
> 
> If my computer was willing to accept the key command that originally worked on it to reveal it's info, then I would tell you. Unfortunately, it seems to have it's secrets. Maybe it's been a closet furry longer than I've been aware of my furriness?


That would be pretty awesome since intel is actually only on work for the i7 ^^
i guess rather that you have an i3 gen 8 then ^^ thats old, but a accsheptable processor ^^


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 4, 2017)

Im playing Elder Scrolls online on the ps4


----------



## Multoran (Mar 4, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Im playing Elder Scrolls online on the ps4


PC for me, bruh.
#MasterRace


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 4, 2017)

Russian roulette


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> Russian roulette


That's dark.

I'm about to go live on Twitch playing Halo: Reach (XB1)


----------



## Jakinator178 (Mar 4, 2017)

Games I am currently working on: 

Superhot
Bioshock Infinite (Burial At Sea Episode 1)
Doom (original and 2016)
Recore
Gta 4 
Bad Company 2
Hitman

Games I have just finished:

Battlefield 3
Resident Evil 7 


I have quite a log ahead of me...


----------



## Rant (Mar 4, 2017)

Horizon Zero Dawn has been fantastic so far :3 only glitch is a fox spawned inside the space of a boulder lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 4, 2017)

The Game of Life. This is some next level difficult shit, m8.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 4, 2017)

Gamers: Proving that a little ingenuity can beat even the most stacked rules and most powerful opponents since the 1980's.


Spoiler



I brought a revanant past the barrier into Sword Base to fight the hunters even the map is supposed to prevent that


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 8, 2017)

Aleksion said:


> Russian roulette


Me too, won 5 times now.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 8, 2017)

Playing Darkest Dungeon.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 8, 2017)

Jakinator178 said:


> Games I am currently working on:
> 
> Superhot
> Bioshock Infinite (Burial At Sea Episode 1)
> ...


Bad Company <3
I cant deny
Baaaad Company
Today I die....


Spoiler



(Who knows how true he really is huh? Ental deas im anyways lol)


Awesome game, I regret dont be able to play it anymore


----------



## Sagt (Mar 8, 2017)

I've recently been playing Hearts of Iron 4, Star Wars: Battlefront II and Knights of Pen and Paper +2.

I remember Battlefront being a lot more enjoyable, but I guess it's just the nostalgia. It's also a bummer that the online multiplayer isn't supported anymore.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 8, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I've recently been playing Hearts of Iron 4, Star Wars: Battlefront II and Knights of Pen and Paper +2.
> 
> I remember Battlefront being a lot more enjoyable, but I guess it's just the nostalgia. It's also a bummer that the online multiplayer isn't supported anymore.


Ask me hwo long my games MP would keep runnin... BO 2 also is about his time for long. Todays "Cool Kids" would already call it nostalgic anyways lol.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Star Wars: Battlefront II


........Why did EA HAVE to fucking ruin Star Wars?

Oh. And a thumbs up for a god damn good classic right there, mate.


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 8, 2017)

I don't play any. Think I'm in the minority?! I put it down to my job - I am in Adobe Illustrator, PhotoShop and InDesign ALLLL day, almost every day. I love Illustrator and PhotoShop and to me they are games! Ok if I ever do play it's old school - Space Invaders, Tetris even. Two I was hooked on at one point. Call me weird - I don't mind!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Mar 8, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


> I don't play any. Think I'm in the minority?! I put it down to my job - I am in Adobe Illustrator, PhotoShop and InDesign ALLLL day, almost every day. I love Illustrator and PhotoShop and to me they are games! Ok if I ever do play it's old school - Space Invaders, Tetris even. Two I was hooked on at one point. Call me weird - I don't mind!



Im like REALLY young (under 13) and i play the games u do.

Not too old school rite...
Rite


----------



## real time strategist (Mar 8, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Im like REALLY young (under 13) and i play the games u do.
> 
> Not too old school rite...
> Rite


You should probably get your account to the real age you are, as it says you are 16 currently.

I would still say they are old school as it doesn't really matter how famous they were, just what they did, and after all, system shock was not that well known, yet considered a classic, and inspired a shit ton of games. And space invaders was very popular and inspired a whole genre.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm replaying Skyrim, which I kind of broke because I put too many mods on. I'm also playing the Witcher 3, Don't Starve Toogether, and TERA Online.


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 8, 2017)

Fucking Osu!

And alot of team fortress 2


----------



## Bluey Grifter (Mar 9, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> You should probably get your account to the real age you are, as it says you are 16 currently.
> 
> I would still say they are old school as it doesn't really matter how famous they were, just what they did, and after all, system shock was not that well known, yet considered a classic, and inspired a shit ton of games. And space invaders was very popular and inspired a whole genre.


Yeah, and with Space Invaders I was playing it on the huge games machines in arcades on the pier! This proves how little I play = I have two boxed never-used Gameboy Colors, haha!


----------



## modfox (Mar 9, 2017)

Sirgent MeRk IV´s BRÜtl Doom


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Mar 9, 2017)

modfox said:


> Sirgent MeRk IV´s BRÜtl Doom



Good choice my friend, RIP 'n' TEAR!


----------



## Nigel (Mar 9, 2017)

Just trying to 100% Resident Evil 7. Will probably move on to Sniper Elite 4 after.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 10, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ........Why did EA HAVE to fucking ruin Star Wars?


Guess ye mean the new BF that came out last year?
Had much hopes til niw that its not as fucked up as SW VII was ;-;


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 10, 2017)

Bluey Grifter said:


> I don't play any. Think I'm in the minority?! I put it down to my job - I am in Adobe Illustrator, PhotoShop and InDesign ALLLL day, almost every day. I love Illustrator and PhotoShop and to me they are games! Ok if I ever do play it's old school - Space Invaders, Tetris even. Two I was hooked on at one point. Call me weird - I don't mind!


Youre not weird youre like me ^^
Almost... dont play much retro games,


----------



## Beatle9 (Mar 11, 2017)

Literally just finished Night in the Woods. Not sure what I was expecting, but wow! Great game.
Gregg and Angus are now my OTP.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Mar 15, 2017)

Ori and the Blind Forest, Transistor and Batman Arkham Knight


----------



## Aila Anne (Mar 16, 2017)

Overwatch for me! I love all the characters.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Mar 17, 2017)

Aila Anne said:


> Overwatch for me! I love all the characters.


Overwatch is surpricesly damm good and say this a guy who play quake for most of his live


----------



## OtterScience (Mar 18, 2017)

So basically I bought a new shiny video card and I'm playing again Skyrim in super HD and it looks like a whole new game.


----------



## Bidoyinn (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm taking breaks by playing Dragon Age 2, but, my art, it calls to me...


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

ice wind dale - pc planescape and BG 1 - Shapechanger druide


----------



## Sagt (Nov 14, 2017)

Orcs Must Die! 2

It's alright, I guess.


----------



## KrissySempaiArt (Nov 16, 2017)

Rn im playing Crush Crush as a time waster between commissions
And Fire Emblem Warriors when I know I have time to actually play it since you kinda havta sit down to enjoy it imo . C:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 16, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Orcs Must Die! 2
> 
> It's alright, I guess.



We must multiplayerrrrrrrrrr!!!!! Aaaaaahhhh the expansions @GarthTheWereWolf bought me were never finished !!!!!!



Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Beatle9 (Nov 16, 2017)

The re-release of L.A. Noire.


----------



## Rystren (Nov 19, 2017)

Hexcells. Mostly infinite right now. Makes you think,  but not too much. Wonderful ambience that seems to encourage slowing down and looking a little closer at things.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 19, 2017)

Playing some brawhalla X3


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 19, 2017)

Kingdom Hearts
Because I have nothing else to do.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 19, 2017)

Played a few hours of F2P-weekend "Endless Space 2," kinda similar reasoning as  SveltColt.  So far, my impression was 'Civ, in outer space,' but in a lot of ways, that's great. It's an extraordinarily well-produced title, really striking graphic design and sonics, it's all quiet overt. Cool. I'm pretty out-of-it, this is not even a particularly large franchise.

I guess I'm going to make another run at DARK SOULS soon, just to force myself to look beyond the surface. I approached the game at the recommendation of someone whose taste is generally excellent but found it thematically troublesome that the base premise was that you're the undead grinding your way through some sordid undead world. It turns out there may have been more going on there, so I should really try to give the thing a fair shot (and maybe grow back a few atrophy-rusted twitch reflexes, I suppose)


----------



## Yuka (Nov 30, 2017)

Currently it is Horiton Zero Dawn, Story of Seasons (Trio of Towns) and Pokémon Ultra Moon

Oh yeah, and Fate/Grand Order too, if mobile games count.


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Nov 30, 2017)

Going back and forth between Yakuza Zero, and Diablo 3


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Nov 30, 2017)

Sgt. Mark IV Brutal Doom v21 Public Beta.....das ist Wunderbar :3


----------



## It'sBlitz (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm playing "Check FAF without the teacher noticing". Going pretty well so far...


----------

